# Auto-Rotate portrait photos upon import



## ZeeKay

Hi Everyone,

I'm glad I found a forum dedicated to LR. I'm a beginner, but have invested quite a number of hours working in and using LR 3.x.

I might be beating a dead horse here, but I can't seem to find any option in LR to automatically rotate portrait shots while importing.

I use Nikon D90 and to my knowledge I have not changed any setting in it to rotate picture in it.

I thank you all in advance.
ZeeKay


----------



## clee01l

ZK, Welcome to the Forum, I think your answer lies in your camera.  There is an EXIF setting in the image header that is set by the camera. The TagName is 'Orientation'  LR reads and honors the value it finds there. I do not have a Nikon, but in the settings on my camera I have a menu option "Save Rotation Info"  Unless this is turned on, the "Orientation" field is set to Normal in all Cases and No auto-rotation occurs.  Check your camera manual and settings to see what you camera is set for.  Also check the camera screen in playback. It should (unless you have turned that feature off) also rotate the image during playback. If it doesn't and you settings say it should, the your accelerometer may be malfunctioning.  
One other possibility.  If you are shooting straight down so that the lens is nearly facing the ground, the accelerometer may report a different value from what your mind thinks should be portrait or landscape.


----------



## b_gossweiler

In addition to Cletus' post, there are cameras where you have two settings: One for orientation change on your in-camera display, and another one for writing the orientation into the files. The one that counts for LR is the latter one.

Beat

Edit:
The D90 actually has two settings:


Rotate Tall:
Only affects on-camera display of portrait images
Auto Image Rotation:
Affects on-camera display as well as file orientation tag.


----------



## ZeeKay

Thank you Cletus and Beat. I have now checked the "Auto Image Rotation" option in the setup menu.
If that still doesn't work then I will post the updates.

ZeeKay


----------

